# Any EIT Takers?



## Ugly Kid Joe (Apr 24, 2006)

Thats a test I hope to never have to take again :lol:


----------



## PPISucks (May 8, 2006)

Yeah, I know what you mean! I took that thing a few years ago and it was bad. I did have a good feeling after the exam though. :true:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 9, 2006)

The FE was rotten. Worse than the PE, which is what everyone said.

I had to teach myself stuff for the PE, but at least it was up my alley more or less and I could bring my notes in case I got in a jam on the test.

I had to learn stuff for the FE I was clueless on - elec systems, solid mech, dynamics, etc. Stuff I never saw in school and was not intuitive to me. And that NCEES reference manual has one way of doing the problem, when often there are a few ways to attack.


----------



## Road Guy (May 9, 2006)

i was able to at least use an HP48 calculator when i took it, which helped me out on a few integral and calculus problems, I took it right after it became afternoon discipline specific , which I think helped me out a lot.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 9, 2006)

They let me use a TI-83.

It made all the integral and differential calc stuff a breeze.


----------



## rleon82 (May 12, 2006)

I used the TI-89 for the EI. That thing was great for limit equations, Calc, Difficult equations_, Matrix problems and equation solving. To bad you cannot use her anymore. _ :brick:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 12, 2006)

When did they ban the good ones on the EIT? I only took it in 2003?


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 9, 2006)

I guess we need to market the EIT crowd


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 9, 2006)

:dunno: Offer them their money back if they don't pass?


----------

